# E815 and 1G Transflash??



## rne783 (Sep 4, 2003)

Hey everyone!

I have another random question!

I have a Motorola E815, and I just got a new 1G Transflash card to add to my storage. I have added songs and videos and pictures to use with my phone, BUT, when I add videos, they do not show up after I put the chip in my phone. All my songs, and photos are accessible, though when I go to video, there isn't anything there. If I take the chip out and put it back on my pc, the videos are there again. I am wondering if maybe they are in the wrong format or something, but when I had my other 16MB transflash, I put the same videos on and they worked FINE. 

Also, I am curious about all the empty folders that show up when I put the Transflash card in my pc.

I open the Removable Disk drive and two flolders show up. One is labled Motorola and the other Mobile.

The folder labled Mobile had another folder inside labled Skins, but is empty.

Then when I open the folor labled Motorola, there are a bunch of folders:

Email, Browser, Certs, Licenses, Shared, Partial, Temp, Tests, Eri, and Mms.

Most of these are empty, and some have just a few random other folders in them with odd labels.. I'm sure they are important, but if they aren't can I delete them?? Does this have anything to do with my video issue?

The only folder that opens to anything is Shared folder, and in there is where I have been putting all of my junk. 

Video
Mixedmedia
Audio
Pictures
Ringtone

I tried putting videos in the video folder AND the mixedmedia folder, just to see if that was it, but no matter what I can't get the videos to appear on my phone.

Any suggestions??

Thanks!


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

I wouldn't delete any folder that is automatically there because chances are it will either cripple operation or more than likely recreate itself at some point.

When you put the media on the transflash what format is it? And does your Phone support the format of the video your putting on the transflash?


----------



## bonzobob999 (Nov 24, 2004)

_The video recorder can shoot up to 5 minutes of video saved to phone memory or any length you wish when saving to a storage card. Video resolution is *176 x 144 at 15 fps in 3G2* format, playable with QuickTime on the desktop. Like most camera phones, the E815 takes videos that are somewhat blocky, and the sound is not terribly loud._

http://www.mobiletechreview.com/phones/motorola-e815.htm

Set the phone to save videos to chip memory and record a "short video". make sure the videos you want to load are of the correct format and then transfer them to the same folder your phone put your "short video" in. I think 3G2 video is the same as 3GP so you can use sometrhing like "Total Video Converter" to convert. http://www.effectmatrix.com/

Should keep you busy for a while. 

EDIT: Of course its also possible that your carrier has blocked the playing of videos not created using the phones camera......."branded firmware" is the term used, quite common in US phones and now widely used in European phones, probably not the case though.


----------

